# Problem with my pex expander.



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Not sure why it does this, but the 1/2" head seems to expand the tubing too fast. On the very first expansion it makes lines in the pipe.

I've got the dewalt one and finally got through to customer service and they want me to send it in for service, which means i'll be without for 3-4 weeks.

So I guess I need to buy a hand pumper to get me by for a bit. Are there any brands that I should stay away from?


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

The Uponor hand expander is absolutely terrible, high priced and nearly impossible to use in three-quarter or 1 inch in cold weather. A complete pain in the butt.

I love my Ridgid 12v tool. I got two so I don't have to keep changing the head from three-quarter to half-inch. You should partner up with somebody in your area and buy it together. Or maybe get a second tool and use it the way I do when you get your other Dewalt back


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got that milwaulkee one and it has been the absolute best expander I have ever owned.......

you ought to just switch to that one and you probably wont go back 

here is one for 219.00 which is cheap



https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...H_7IF9cWbBh7Q1L1NHjm85hWI1GA6x0MaAmVCEALw_wcB


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I got that milwaulkee one and it has been the absolute best expander I have ever owned.......
> 
> you ought to just switch to that one and you probably wont go back
> 
> ...


What I really did not like about the milwaukee was the one I used previously would get jammed in the tubing.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Alan said:


> What I really did not like about the milwaukee was the one I used previously would get jammed in the tubing.



whatever you are happy with.... I have had mine for about 5 years and before that one I had gone through a couple of dogs that were really expensive... I could have sent the last one in to be repaired but I just threw it away and bought the milwaukee instead....

I found as long as I kept it greased up good it worked great....

I probably only use it once a month but it has been extremely reliable for me
Now if i was really throwing out some work I probably would get a second one so I did not have to change heads ...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Alan said:


> Not sure why it does this, but the 1/2" head seems to expand the tubing too fast. On the very first expansion it makes lines in the pipe.
> 
> I've got the dewalt one and finally got through to customer service and they want me to send it in for service, which means i'll be without for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> So I guess I need to buy a hand pumper to get me by for a bit. Are there any brands that I should stay away from?


Switch to zurn-pex and you won’t have to worry about expanding heads lolol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ill stay with my copper crimp rings, no leaks or issues so far, why fix whats not broken..


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I use the Milwaukee, no issues.


I did buy from my supplier and if something does go wrong they provide a loaner while its being fixed, no charge.:smile:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ill stay with my copper crimp rings, no leaks or issues so far, why fix whats not broken..



What brand of fittings and tubing do you use? The copper crimp rings can be crimped with that two piece jaw that you put vise grips on right? I know they make a regular crimp tool but that jaw set seemed cool.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> What brand of fittings and tubing do you use? The copper crimp rings can be crimped with that two piece jaw that you put vise grips on right? I know they make a regular crimp tool but that jaw set seemed cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I buy the fittings from supplyhouse.com, I have used many brands of fittings, tubing and crimp rings and never had a problem, use a proper crimp tool, not vise grips or you may have issues...the tools are cheap enough to buy, I have both straight and offset crimpers, the off sets are nice to get into cramped spots...


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Random fact:

The grease for the milwaukee pex expander is not food grade. 

The grease for the Dewalt version is food grade.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I buy the fittings from supplyhouse.com, I have used many brands of fittings, tubing and crimp rings and never had a problem, use a proper crimp tool, not vise grips or you may have issues...the tools are cheap enough to buy, I have both straight and offset crimpers, the off sets are nice to get into cramped spots...



I dont trust the crimp rings or the fittings they sell at the supply houses cause you dont know the REAL quality of the rings or the qualtiy of the brass fittings.....

I will only use the wirsbo pex stuff cause I know that stuff is tough as hell 

I have gone through the Kitech troubles and also read about all the Zurn troubles too.. I was lucky, nothing terrible I just tried the Kitech on one house...no problems yet after 15 years...
. 
All you need is a bad run of brass fittings from one of these dumbasses and you get your name in a lawsuit and they go bankrupt on you or move to Canada , and then you are hung out to dry all alone.......:crying::crying:

you dont want that kind of troubles in your materials or your freinds......


...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> or move to Canada , and then you are hung out to dry all alone.......:crying::crying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come in, Come in, we greet you, do special priice for mee I have many morre jobs for yoo!

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

We now have plastic pex fittings. My box is filled with them I even have plastic male adapters!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I dont trust the crimp rings or the fittings they sell at the supply houses cause you dont know the REAL quality of the rings or the qualtiy of the brass fittings.....
> 
> I will only use the wirsbo pex stuff cause I know that stuff is tough as hell
> 
> ...


im not worried, im a little fish and incorporated( and no assets kept there), they can only get what insurance may pay out, I have brass pex fittings installed over 20 years no problems, ill be retired and company dissolved long before any troubles come my way...they will sue all the manufactures and BIG distributors long before they come looking for me..and if they do, you can find me at Tangos place hiding out..LOL


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im not worried, im a little fish and incorporated( and no assets kept there), they can only get what insurance may pay out, I have brass pex fittings installed over 20 years no problems, ill be retired and company dissolved long before any troubles come my way...they will sue all the manufactures and BIG distributors long before they come looking for me..and if they do, you can find me at Tangos place hiding out..LOL



Seems like my name is coming up often these days! That would be great going together to customers, you know the ones who give me trouble. You trip him and I'll sit on him. Problem solved! :wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Seems like my name is coming up often these days! That would be great going together to customers, you know the ones who give me trouble. You trip him and I'll sit on him. Problem solved! :wink:


 hey ill just claim to be a homeless migrant and your prime minister should let me in and give all kinds of fee stuff like he promised...:vs_laugh:ill even share with you what he gives..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey ill just claim to be a homeless migrant and your prime minister should let me in and give all kinds of fee stuff like he promised...:vs_laugh:ill even share with you what he gives..


Awesome!

Here's the welcome package for illegal immigrants. You get a monthly paycheck, Free schools, free healthcare. Then if you don't have enough other organisations will get them free housing, free clothes, free furniture, free food and the BEST OF ALL a free personal plumber! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/asylum-seekers-support-housing-1.4252114


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Here's the welcome package for illegal immigrants. You get a monthly paycheck, Free schools, free healthcare. Then if you don't have enough other organisations will get them free housing, free clothes, free furniture, free food and the BEST OF ALL a free personal plumber! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> ...



cool im all in..and after a few months ill just come back to the USA and make the same claim and get even more free stuff...only downside is ill have to register as a democrap...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> cool im all in..and after a few months ill just come back to the USA and make the same claim and get even more free stuff...only downside is ill have to register as a democrap...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


In the meantime to become a legal citizen which might take a few years...You can start doing some cash jobs, you know the ones who post on kijiji. I think I'll stop right there, I was going to write more but it will offend some.


----------

